# Wie kann ich Smilies in ein Textfeld einfügen?



## Guest (21. Nov 2003)

Hallo,

Ich möchten in ein selbst geschriebnes GB(PHP)
Smilies einfügen.

Es sollte so funtionieren das , wenn ich auf den Smilie
klicken im Textfeld ein code auftaucht z.B. :lol
und wenn ich dan auf eintragen klicke der smilie angezeigt wird.

Ich würde mich sehr freuen wenn ich den script bitte sehr einfach haltet
ga ich keine Ahnung davon habe.
Und bitte den Script erklären.

Vielen Dank im Voraus
Ich hoffe auf eine schnelle antwort.

Mfg B.R.


----------



## teppi (24. Nov 2003)

Ist zwar das falsche Forum, aber egal .. Ich habe ein solches GB geschrieben und kann dir heut abend das Script schicken, es speichert die Daten in einer Textdatei und ist auch noch nicht wirklich ausgreift, aber es macht zumindest was du verlangst 

So sieht mein Gästebuch Script im Moment aus .. musst du natürlich noch nen bissel umändern .. 


```
<html>

<head>
<meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=windows-1252">
<title>..:: o-ton | mukke aussem asbestkeller ::..</title>
<link rel="stylesheet" type="text/css" href="formate.css">
<script language="javascript"> 

function insert(text) 
{ 
document.gb.text.value+=text;
document.gb.text.focus();
} 


</script> 

</head>

<body bgcolor="#CCCC99" background="quer.gif">
<center>
<table border="0" width="567" bgcolor="#2AAEF3" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0">
<tr><th colspan="3" bgcolor="CCCC99" background="quer2.gif" align="center">[img]otonlogo.gif[/img]</th></tr>
<tr><th colspan="3">
<center>
[url="index.php"]neues[/url][img]star.gif[/img]
[url="geschichte.html"]geschichte[/url][img]star.gif[/img]
[url="mukke.html"]stuff[/url][img]star.gif[/img]
[url="inter.html"]about[/url][img]star.gif[/img][url="shop.html"]shop[/url][img]star.gif[/img]
[url="fotos.html"]gigs[/url][img]star.gif[/img]
[url="kontakt.html"]kontakt[/url][img]star.gif[/img]
[url="gaestebuch.php"]gästebuch[/url]</center>
</th></tr>

<tr>
<td width="30">[img]streifen.gif[/img]</td>
<td width="507" valign="top" background="background.gif" align="justify">



<center><form name="gb" action="gaestebuch.php" method="post">


iK biN:

<input name="name" type="text" size="30" maxlength="30" value="FAN">
</p>


uNd ik mUss hieR mA saGen:

<textarea name="text" cols="50" rows="3" wrap="hard"></textarea>


[img]smileys/hihi.gif[/img]
[img]smileys/haha.gif[/img]
[img]smileys/ahja.gif[/img] 
[img]smileys/huhu.gif[/img]
[img]smileys/alda.gif[/img] 
[img]smileys/gngn.gif[/img] 
[img]smileys/bla.gif[/img]
[img]smileys/mata.gif[/img]
[img]smileys/ochnoe.gif[/img]
[img]smileys/grins.gif[/img]
[img]smileys/konfus.gif[/img]
[img]smileys/ohman.gif[/img]
[img]smileys/baeh.gif[/img]
[img]smileys/zwinker.gif[/img]

   
 


  
  ( SMILEY CODE in EINE! ZEILE - JAVA Script required - Max. CHARS: 500 )
</p>
<input type="image" src="skull.gif" value="Click here" border="0"></center>


</form>

<?php
     if (($HTTP_POST_VARS[name]!=false) && ($HTTP_POST_VARS[text]!=false))
     {
         $fp = fopen("gbuch.txt","r+");
         $inhalt= fread($fp,filesize("gbuch.txt"));
         fclose($fp);

         $datei=fopen("gbuch.txt","w+");
         $HTTP_POST_VARS[name]=stripcslashes($HTTP_POST_VARS[name]);
         $HTTP_POST_VARS[text]=stripcslashes($HTTP_POST_VARS[text]);
         $HTTP_POST_VARS[name]=strip_tags($HTTP_POST_VARS[name]);
         $HTTP_POST_VARS[text]=strip_tags($HTTP_POST_VARS[text]);
         if (strlen($HTTP_POST_VARS[text])>500)
         {
             $HTTP_POST_VARS[text]=substr($HTTP_POST_VARS[text],0,500);
         }
	 $text=$HTTP_POST_VARS[text];
	 $text=eregi_replace(":hihi:","<img src=\"smileys/hihi.gif\">",$text);
	 $text=eregi_replace(":ahja:","<img src=\"smileys/ahja.gif\">",$text);	
	 $text=eregi_replace(":alda:","<img src=\"smileys/alda.gif\">",$text);	
	 $text=eregi_replace(":gngn:","<img src=\"smileys/gngn.gif\">",$text);	
	 $text=eregi_replace(":bla:","<img src=\"smileys/bla.gif\">",$text);	
	 $text=eregi_replace(":mata:","<img src=\"smileys/mata.gif\">",$text);	
	 $text=eregi_replace(":buh:","<img src=\"smileys/ochnoe.gif\">",$text);
	 $text=eregi_replace(":haha:","<img src=\"smileys/grins.gif\">",$text);
	 $text=eregi_replace(":ohman:","<img src=\"smileys/ohman.gif\">",$text);			
	 $text=eregi_replace(":hae:","<img src=\"smileys/konfus.gif\">",$text);
	 $text=eregi_replace(":haha:","<img src=\"smileys/haha.gif\">",$text);
	 $text=eregi_replace(":huhu:","<img src=\"smileys/huhu.gif\">",$text);
 	 $text=eregi_replace(":baeh:","<img src=\"smileys/baeh.gif\">",$text);
	 $text=eregi_replace(":zwink:","<img src=\"smileys/zwinker.gif\">",$text);

         @setlocale("LC_TIME","de_DE");
         $datum=strftime("%As um %X:");
         fputs($datei,"[b]$HTTP_POST_VARS[name] meinte $datum[/b] \n$text\n\n$inhalt");
         fclose($datei);
     }
     $datei=fopen("gbuch.txt",r);
     $zeile=fread($datei,20000);
     $inhalt=nl2br($zeile);
     print "<center><table size=\"300\"><tr><td>$inhalt</td></tr></table></center>";

  fclose($datei);
?>









</td>
<td width="30" align="right">[img]streifen.gif[/img]</td>


</tr>


<tr>
<th colspan="3" align="right">[email="bla@blub.de"]mail@teppi[/email]</th></tr>


</table></center>

</center>

</body>

</html>
```


----------

